
Ask HN: What are your favorite programming books? - oscardelben
I'm sure this question as already been asked, but I couldn't find it, so here I'm asking: What are your favorite programming books?
======
mahmud
Essentials of Programming Languages.

Engineering a Compiler.

Managing Gigabytes.

Advanced Programming in the Unix Environment

Unix Network Programming

On Lisp

Advanced Compiler Design and Implementation

Concepts, Techniques and Models of Computer Programming

Design Concepts in Programming Languages

Lambda-Calculus and Combinators (the new Hindley/Seldin book, just got it 2
weeks ago)

Optimizing Compilers for Modern Architectures

Abstract Computing Machines: A Lambda-Calculus Perspective

------
gjm11
I'm away from my books right now, but here are the ones that come to mind:

Norvig, _Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence Programming_ (I agree with
plinkplonk and am quoted on Norvig's web site saying as much; a good book
about all of {AI, Lisp, programming}).

Hunt and Thomas, _The Pragmatic Programmer_ (no big surprises but lots of
little insights and very little I disagree with; nicely written).

Bentley, _Programming Pearls_ (absolutely superb for the sort of low-level
algorithm-heavy stuff that, er, hardly anyone does any more).

Cormen/Leiserson/Rivest/Stein, _Introduction to algorithms_ (best single-
volume algorithms text I've seen, but not for the faint-hearted; might be well
supplemented with Skiena's _The algorithm design manual_ , a very different
sort of book).

------
plinkplonk
Peter Norvig's Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence Programming. _The_ most
awesome programming book ever (imho).

To quote Darius Bacon [1]

"It's not just that Norvig is smart; he's specifically skilled at writing
really good code, apparently because that's something he cared about and
worked on. ..

Norvig's book _Paradigms of AI Programming_ has 900+ pages presenting code as
instructive as that Sudoku solver; I've never seen a better collection.
<http://norvig.com/paip.html> "

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=863660>

------
telemachos
_Higher Order Perl_ by Mark Jason Dominus.

Now available freely online: <http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/>

------
thecircusb0y
Not straight programming, more about software engineering

The Mythical Man Month <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month>

------
adbge
Why's (poignant) Guide to Ruby

Freely available: [http://www.ember.co.nz/resources/whys-poignant-guide-to-
ruby...](http://www.ember.co.nz/resources/whys-poignant-guide-to-ruby/)

------
s1rech
I liked Programming Language Pragmatics, as it touches a lot of areas without
going too deep in any.

------
ashconnor
Code Complete

Programming Pearls

The C Programming Language

Effective Java

~~~
s1rech
+1 for Effective Java. It is my fav book for a particular language.

